# Audie is crafting garden wagon



## Sobia (Apr 15, 2020)

Tips in Bells or NMTs greated appreciated. Plz DM me for a code.
Please don't touch or run over my flowers or take my fruits, thank you~

Due to high demand please be patient for your turn!


----------



## Reploid (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come by, please!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come by as well.


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 15, 2020)

can i come over?


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes please! I'll tip


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! may I come please? I can't offer many bells or NMT because I don't have many, but I can give you a pair of hybrid cosmos?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come, as well, please.


----------



## selsab (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d like to come please!!


----------



## Nythrill (Apr 15, 2020)

If the recipe is still available, I'd like to come by.


----------



## Jassiii (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d like to come as well please


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come! Already sent a DM.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to come! DM previously sent : )


----------



## kylab115 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 15, 2020)

I sent you a DM.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for letting me come by!


----------



## biksoka (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I come by when you have an opening?


----------



## brangein (Apr 15, 2020)

Love to come too, thanks!


----------



## ryugi21 (Apr 15, 2020)

May I please visit? <3


----------



## Sobia (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump~ more spot will be opening soon so last call~


----------



## Vadim (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------

